

Announcing Forecast - samps
http://blog.forecast.io/post/46290267206/announcing-forecast

======
turoczy
"Rather than cram these things into Dark Sky, we decided to do something
grander: create our own full-featured weather service from scratch, complete
with 7-day forecasts that cover the whole world, beautiful weather
visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and
far future. You can access it from all of your devices, whether it be your
laptop, iPhone, Android phone, or tablet."

------
richardwhiuk
"Try dragging the pin around to explore different locations on the map"

I'm not sure whether this is misleading or broken, but on Chrome 25,
attempting to drag the pin on the image below this just pulls the whole image.

Also, on the real thing, I can't seem to drag the globe around, and moving the
pin doesn't recentre the globe.

